# ratings should be thumbs up or thumbs down



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

otherwise passengers will get creative with how much "revenge stars" they try to hand drivers they'll most likely never want to see again!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly yes...

Thumb up thumb down is so much better.

No more bad ratings for rides that are perfectly acceptable.

4/5 Star ride.

If I got into a 15 year old taxi with way too many miles and a good driver...

Can I really rate that a 5 Star ride?

I mean honestly... can you?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

A ride is a ride, if it got you to where you need to be safe, it's thumbs up! The current ratings system seem to be similar to an Amazon review system, when it shouldn't!

As far as you talking about older vehicles, that doesn't apply to me as I have a 2015, yet my ratings would fluctuate from 4.8 to 4.7? I'm starting to wonder why? I say nothing awkward to customers, it's actually the other way around! One comment was subtle in that my "non verbal communication" may have came across as "racist" because I didn't say much of anything when a black man with a white woman stepped in the car. Was I supposed to say anything? Another one was when a woman didn't get much attention from me while her boyfriend was also in the car, as if to say she was "supposed" to get some attention from someone like me!? Just to remind her of her "worth"? Seriously? Another one is when I switched XM radio station that may have come across "awkward" when rock music was playing then I decided to switch to an electronica station that happened to have hip hop sounding beats, and the customer was black! Was that sarcasm from me? It wasn't meant to be! I do listen to the stations I tune in to! Oh, and another one; an older white woman came in the car and I happen to be switching XM radio stations and stopped at a station that sounded "twangy" for like a few seconds and her body language told me something awkward. LOL. You get the point? 

The ratings system should just be thumbs up and thumbs down, it gets to the point!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> One comment was subtle in that my "non verbal communication" may have came across as "racist" because I didn't say much of anything when a black man with a white woman stepped in the car. Was I supposed to say anything? Another one was when a woman didn't get much attention from me while her boyfriend was also in the car, as if to say she was "supposed" to get some attention from someone like me!?


When a black man and a white woman get in my car, I say "Hi there, what's the name today?" "How are you guys doing" "We are headed to (address), is that right?"

When a lesbian and 2 trannies and a granny get in my car, I say the same thing.

I dunno, maybe my part of the country is different.


----------

